# Fort Worth Texas Haunt 2015



## fogkeebler (Oct 2, 2015)

Here is a video of our haunt this year. The skeletons carrying the casket was the big hit of the yard with the kiddos. First half is pictures and second half is video.


----------



## Mattimus (Oct 23, 2013)

I love the ringing bell on the fresh grave and the flood lights on the crime scene. Cool haunt!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I think the skellie with the dog had a little too much to drink on Halloween


----------



## fogkeebler (Oct 2, 2015)

Mat, that's an arduino controlling an electric door lock lol. There is a video on my YouTube page that shows me testing the screaming audio and how it was all put together. The video didn't catch the screaming audio all that well.

Roxy, yes he did, he was helping me and the wife celebrate our anniversary (yep it's on Halloween) and he got a bit toasted be fore we had a chance too lol...


----------



## fogkeebler (Oct 2, 2015)

And thanks for the comments


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

The skeletons carrying the casket, definitely cool!
Love the torches too!


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Pretty sweet set up. Love the use of torches and fog. Skellies with casket is a great scene


----------



## morrisdirector (Mar 15, 2015)

Such a great setup! I really love the Skeletons!!!


----------



## fogkeebler (Oct 2, 2015)

Thanks. I worked hard on them and they definitely were the show winner this year..


----------



## SCEYEDOC (Aug 12, 2007)

It shows that you put lots of time and thought in this great looking display. For a minute there, I thought the tiki flames were going to set your skellies afire!


----------



## fogkeebler (Oct 2, 2015)

My wife was afraid at first that the tikis would catch them on fire. I told her if it did then it would just add to the ambiance of the yard and was part of the show. hahahah.


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Very NICE,,,!


----------



## nimblemonkey (Aug 21, 2011)

Really nice set-up- especially like the animated skelly pall bearer and the swinging gate. The bell over the grave was great, too.


----------



## fogkeebler (Oct 2, 2015)

Thanks beelce and nimble. we had a lot of fun with it this year. I cant wait till next year!!


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

Great job. I can see why the skellies were a hit - the head turning really added to it. I love the bell too - great touch.


----------

